# Puppy Dewormers



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Any real good dewormers out there or are they all about the same?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The supplement I mix into raw, is also a dewormer.

http://www.totalsupplements.com/dogdeworming.htm


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I rotate between two different wormers Pyrantel Pamoate (Strongid, Nemex brand names) and Febendazole (Panacur, Safeguard brand names). These have been around a long time. 

I do buy the horse and livestock products as the price is better and Febendazole for dogs is prescription only, but for livestock you can buy it over the counter. 

I shop online at www.horse.com (paste wormers and liquid for livestock) and also www.revivalanimal.com (for the liquid Pyrantel as they sell it banana flavored for humans and the puppies like the taste).

These are not new wormers, but I've had good luck rotating these two for years. Also the Febendazole is effective against giardia.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Strongid T (pyrantel pamoate) for puppies and rotate Safe-Guard (fenbendazole), Bimectin (ivermectin) and Canine All-Wormer for the adult dogs. I get them over the counter from a livestock supply place or from my vet.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It really depends on what kind of worms they have as to what you need to use. Pyrantel Pamoate is for hookworms and roundworms. Fenbendazole takes care of roundworms, whipworms, hookworms and tapeworms caused by eating raw vension, etc. It does not work against flea-tapeworms. Praziquantel gets rid of tapeworms caused by fleas.


----------

